# Best angle picture of YOU riding!!!



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

I am riding my horse, Banjo, bareback. Just mucking around.












I am Jumping my horse banjo bareback.


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## belgianlover (Dec 29, 2008)

here is me riding my big boy ben, these are some of his first few rides in over 3 years.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, since I'm usually taking the pictures, there aren't many of me but let me rummage around and see what I've got....

One of our first rides:


















I'm the person in the shadow taking the picture! Does that count?


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

This is me galloping my mare out on the trails. It kind of looks like someone took the picture from a helicopter or something. I'm not sure why... they were standing on the ground and aren't particularly tall.











And this is me halter riding a mare called "Awesome."


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

The first one is kinda blurry :-( (hope thats ok!?)


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Out trail riding on my mare Dash, pic courtesy of my Mum.
This isn't the coolest angle ever, but it's all I've got.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

here's me and my AWB Uma, just back from her stifle injury


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm on Shoshoni, the Appy. What we're doing is pretty self explanitory


----------

